# Karzai:  Stop your operations, NATO



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2011)

Be careful what you wish for.....


> An emotional Afghan President Hamid Karzai on Saturday told international troops to "stop their operations in our land", his strongest remarks yet over mistaken killings of civilians.
> 
> Karzai's comments came after a week in which a relative of his was killed in a raid by foreign forces and he rejected an apology by the US commander of troops General David Petraeus for the deaths of nine children in a NATO strike.
> 
> ...


More from Agence France-Presse here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2011)

Well I guess everyone should just pull out then. Cease all ops, aid, support and money. Leave him to take care of everything himself and not return any of his calls when things go pear shaped.

I wonder how long it would be before Timmy hangs him up on one of those non fuctioning light poles.


----------



## HavokFour (13 Mar 2011)

Alright then, you heard the man. Everyone go home!

Just don't come crying to us when your country does a complete 180.


----------

